# Meet Larry



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Larry is finally of my work bench.
Larry said HI 
I made Larry to help entertain the kids at Christmas.
This year we have four family's staying for three days at our hobby farm. Plenty of kids big and small !!
He should be easy to fix if one of the brats gets a bit rough.
Larry is just under 18" tall made mainly from pine and has a quick coat of shellac. Finding the 3/4"wooden balls was the hardest bit. While I was at it I also ordered some 2"balls so I can make him a big brother/sister after new year. 
Photo No2 has Larry sitting on a cucumber which I grew in my vegie patch.

Merry Christmas to all
John T


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Larry !!!

HJ

Wonder if he can be trained to install insulation.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Larry lol. John that's interesting how you made the joints . I have a full size terminator and need to make posable arms . Your idea may work on a 1:1 scale


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great minds think alike, John, and yours beat me to it. I've been thinking about building a Larry-type character myself although mine was going to be smaller. I like the size of yours and may have to make one like it. Larry is really well done and looks like a fun guy. Glad you shared him.


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Hi Larry !!!
> 
> HJ
> 
> Wonder if he can be trained to install insulation.


Honestjohn Insulation is next, first I am training him to go get beers.

JohnT


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Great minds think alike, John, and yours beat me to it. I've been thinking about building a Larry-type character myself although mine was going to be smaller. I like the size of yours and may have to make one like it. Larry is really well done and looks like a fun guy. Glad you shared him.


Thanks Oliver I look at all your projects with envy the workmanship is something for me to inspire to. Larry is a quick build and quite rough in places. He is a lot of fun and with different poses gives of a lot expression. I sit him on my shoulder cross legged with his arm resting on my head, my wife calls me an idiot:surprise: "I think she likes us"0


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Welcome to the forum Larry lol. John that's interesting how you made the joints . I have a full size terminator and need to make posable arms . Your idea may work on a 1:1 scale


Hi Rick.
I remembered the basic idea from YouTube years ago.
Then I had to put in a bit of work to get the proportions correct.
This diagram I found on the net was of great assistance, I have attached it. Hope this helps.

JohnT


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome Larry...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

rjtwin501 said:


> Larry is finally of my work bench.
> Larry said HI
> I made Larry to help entertain the kids at Christmas.
> This year we have four family's staying for three days at our hobby farm. Plenty of kids big and small !!
> ...


...and a Merry Christmas to you, the family, and Larry. 

Great job, John,


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Larry! Nice idea and nice job, John.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks John . I'm thinking about where to buy 3" wooden balls so I can counter sink dowels in and then have the two pieces of wood sandwich the ball on the ends . This way a guy could tighten a bolt to a point where the joints would be tight but still posable . I can use the mannequins arms as a reference for size to get the ratios right . 
I found posable wooden hands on Amazon so that's going to help.

Ok I found wooden balls too 
http://www.amazon.ca/Wood-Full-Roun...&qid=1450541853&sr=8-12&keywords=wooden+balls

It's for this guy here


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Geez, Rick; what happened to you?!!


Love the mannequin, John! I think a bunch of Larry clones will be popping up in the New Year...everybody need a beer gofer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Geez, Rick; what happened to you?!!
> 
> 
> Love the mannequin, John! I think a bunch of Larry clones will be popping up in the New Year...everybody need a beer gofer.


how about we just come to you for the beer...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Geez, Rick; what happened to you?!!


There not sure :|


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great work Larry. It is now saved in my want to do folder.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Rick you should have been an Orthopedic Surgeon. 

I like the Larry a lot. Maybe he could be clamped to the work bench and help hold things while a person works on them.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I'm in disbelief . I went to WP and they had wooden balls from 4" down . Imagine that. and I thought I was going to have to buy a lathe or something


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> how about we just come to you for the beer...


Sorry Stick at our place it is BYO, but Larry could go fetch for you. Save getting out of your chair.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rjtwin501 said:


> Sorry Stick at our place it is BYO, but Larry could go fetch for you. Save getting out of your chair.


that was posted to Dan...
aren't you and Karry gonna join us....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> Well I'm in disbelief . I went to WP and they had wooden balls from 4" down . Imagine that. and I thought I was going to have to buy a lathe or something


...or did you just want an excuse to buy a lathe?:wink:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> that was posted to Dan...
> aren't you and Karry gonna join us....


I thought that was pretty, obviously, implied. They go with the rest of us to Dan's, eh?:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice work on all the intricate detail and cuts...

Merry Christmas back at ya...have fun with all the kiddies...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> I thought that was pretty, obviously, implied. They go with the rest of us to Dan's, eh?:grin::grin::grin:


yup...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan moved.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nor far enough....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Larry. Thanks for showing him to us John. Nice job.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> nor far enough....


Having worked for NASA I have contacts and access to satellite information...next time you move take the battery out of your phone, Dan.

Nice try though!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and go off grid...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Having worked for NASA I have contacts and access to satellite information...next time you move take the battery out of your phone, Dan.
> 
> Nice try though!


Battery? Phone?...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome. Nice project.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

LOL too kewl!


----------

